# PORTO COVID 19 outbreak



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The Portuguese health authorities are asking anybody that has been to some events lately to contact them, as people infected with the new coronavirus have been there and they are trying to trace their contacts to get and give info. Bear in mind that, although it is not an extremely aggressive virus, it can be deadly for vulnerable people. So, by doing what we can to contain it, we might be protecting our elderly or sickly neighbours or family members and also, and very important, we can help prevent the collapse of the health system, overwhelmed by a spike of serious cases.

So, if you have been to the Hard Club in Porto last friday, please stay at home and call 220 411 170 or 220 411 171. Or if you have been to 3 shows of Festival Palheta in Gafanha da Nazaré,Ílhavo, on the 6th and 7th March, please stay at home and call 910 700 272 or 910 700 762.

Remember that the incubation period is 14 days and we can all help each other to make this situation more bearable.


----------

